#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatisches Problem? >

## Antoinette

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin gerade etwas ratlos, weil ich zunehmende Probleme habe, die jeder Arzt offenbar für eine Bagatelle hält.
Von vorn:
Ich bin knapp 41, habe mein Leben lang Magen-Darm-Probleme gehabt, die als psychosomatisch abgetan wurden, bis vor ca. 5 Jahren herauskam, daß ich Zöliakie, eine Laktose- und Fruktoseintoleranz und mehrere Kreuzallergien Pollen-Lebensmittel habe.
Mit ca. 30 bekam ich plötzlich nach einer schweren Bronchitis Schmerzen im Steißbein. Ich konnte kaum liegen und sitzen und jede Erschütterung beim Husten tat weh. Das verging allerdings irgendwann wieder. Doch nach einiger Zeit kehrten die Steißbeinschmerzen zurück, blieben einige Tage oder Wochen und vergingen wieder. Das ging über einige Jahre, bis die Schmerzen irgendwann überhaupt nicht mehr weggingen, sondern nur noch entweder schlimmer oder weniger schlimm waren.
Dann kam plötzlich Schmerz im Sitzbein hinzu. Teilweise konnte ich nicht länger als zehn Minuten sitzen, ohne irre Schmerzen zu bekommen, und wenn ich dann aufstand, konnte ich im ersten Moment kaum laufen. Aber auch das wurde wieder besser, bis es irgendwann so schlimm war, daß ich morgens davon wach wurde, daß mein gesamtes Kreuzbein weh tat und ich mich erstmal eine Stunde lang bewegen mußte, um wieder einigermaßen beweglich zu sein. Als es so heftig war, daß ich keine halbe Stunde am Stück mehr sitzen konnte, ging ich zum Orthopäden. Der meinte, mein Steißbein sei zu stark gekrümmt, und weil ich so dünn sei, säße ich halt direkt auf den Knochen und das täte eben weh. Als ich meinte, ich sei aber schon immer dünn gewesen und früher sei ich sogar NOCH dünner gewesen, und da hätte beim Sitzen auch nichts weh getan, ging er gar nicht darauf ein, gab mir Schmerzmittel und das war's.
Vor ca. einem Jahr bemerkte ich, daß meine Hände immer häufiger geschwollen sind - obwohl ich nicht zugenommen habe, sind die Finger oft so dick, daß mein Ehering einschneidet und ich ihn nicht über den Knöchel bekomme. Zudem kamen zu den Steiß-, Sitz- und Kreuzbeinschmerzen dann auch noch Schmerzen in den Hüften, und vor einigen Wochen tat plötzlich auch noch der Beckenkamm weh.
Zudem habe ich seit einigen Wochen an einem Mittelzehgelenk einen dicken Knubbel, der druckempfindlich ist und manchmal auch beim Laufen weh tut.
Mittlerweile sind die Phasen mit mehr Schmerzen immer häufiger geworden, und ich habe den Eindruck, daß in jeder akuten Phase ein neuer Bereich dazukommt, der weh tut. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, daß meine Magen-Darm-Probleme gleichzeitig auch jeweils schlimmer werden.
Mein Hausarzt meinte, Rheuma könne das nicht sein, weil ich keine Entzündungszeichen im Blut habe, nur grenzwertige Lymphozyten (genau 25).
Aber was ist es dann? Es ist ja kein Bandscheibenvorfall oder so, dann würden Bewegungen ja weh tun. Und Bewegung macht es gerade besser. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, daß ich trotz Joggen, Yoga und T'AI CHI irgendwie immer ungelenkiger werde. Ich kann zwar Dehnübungen machen, aber in meinen alltäglichen Bewegungen bin ich viel ungelenker als früher, und obwohl ich problemlos eine Stunde joggen kann, fällt es mir z.B. relativ schwer, Treppen zu steigen. Zudem fühle ich mich unablässig müde und abgeschlagen - so langsam bin ich echt verzweifelt, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich machen soll.
Ach ja - das erste und einzige Mal vollkommen und absolut schmerzfrei war ich vor einem Jahr, als ich aus einem anderen Grund Kortison nehmen sollte. Da waren als "Nebenwirkung" meine Steiß-, Stitz- und Kreuzbeinschmerzen für einige Zeit komplett weg. 
Wenn jemand irgendeine Idee, irgendeinen Rat hat, wäre ich extrem dankbar! 
Viele Grüße,
Tony

----------


## kim

Hallo Antionette, 
du warst bislang noch nicht bei einem internistischen Rheumatologen und genau dort finde ich eine Abklärung wichtig. Es gibt sehr viele rheumatische Erkrankungen und dazu müssen auch sehr spezielle Blutuntersuchungen durchgeführt werden, welche Hausarzt und Orthopäde gar nicht untersuchen. Es gibt bei einigen entzündlichen rheumatischen Erkrankungen außer den üblichen Entzündunsmarkern noch spezielle Blutwerte/Marker die auf Entzündungen diesbezüglich hinweisen.

----------


## Antoinette

Hallo Kim, 
internistischer Rheumatologe - danke für den Tip. Bisher war mir nicht einmal klar, daß es so etwas gibt. Dann muß ich mal meinen Hausarzt davon überzeugen, mich dahin zu überweisen. 
Vielen Dank nochmal und LG,
Tony

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Antionette, ich bin ziemlich neu hier!
Warst du inzwischen bei einem Rheumatogen? Deine Symptome, wie du sie beschreibst, deuten sehr darauf hin. Wenn der Hausarzt meint, du könntest nichts haben, weil man im Blut nichts sieht, dann hat er keine Ahnung, denn ca. 20 % (so wurde mir mal gesagt) aller Rheumatiker haben keine Rheumawerte im Blut. Ich bin auch "seronegativ", wie man dazu sagt, meine Blutwerte könnten alle nicht besser sein. Dass bei dir das Kortison gewirkt hat, lässt schon auf eine rheumatische Entzündung schließen.
L. G.Nachtigall

----------


## Antoinette

Hi Nachtigall,
sorry dass ich erst jetzt antworte! Leider hatte ich bisher gar keine Gelegenheit überhaupt wieder zum Arzt zu gehen, weil ich beruflich so viel unterwegs war. Nächste Woche bin ich noch einmal bei meinem Hausarzt, der will dann Rheumawerte checken. Eine Freundin, die Physiotherapeutin ist, sagte mir, ich solle mich auf Morbus Bechterew untersuchen lassen, das bringe ich dann auch noch zur Sprache.
Wenn ich ein Ergebnis habe, melde ich mich wieder.
LG
Tony

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Antionette,
deine Freundin hat schon recht. Das klingt schon etwas nach einem Bechterew, aber du hast es auch an den Händen und Füßen, dann könnte es entweder eine Mischform sein oder - so wie ich es habe - Wirbelsäulenrheuma mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung. Wenn der Hausarzt die Rheumawerte untersucht, kann er was finden oder auch nicht. Es steht nur dem Rheumatologen zu, differenzierte Blutuntersuchungen anzuordnen. Aber versteif dich nicht aufs Blut, denn es kann dann immer noch ohne Befund sein. Aber der Rheumatologe wird Röntgenbilder, MRT, Szintigramm anordnen können oder Ultraschall machen. Solche bildgebende Untersuchungen sagen weit mehr aus als die Blutwerte, die - wie schon mal erwähnt - bei mir auch ohne Befund sind, wobei ich mich ohne Kortison nicht mehr bewegen könnte. 
Ich wundere mich nur, dass dich der Arzt nicht schon lange zum Facharzt geschickt hat. Aber das ist leider so ein Schwachpunkt bei manchen Hausärzten, dass sie meinen, alles selber im Griff zu haben, obwohl sie keine fachbezogene Ausbildung haben. 
Also lass dich auf alle Fälle zum internistischen Rheumatologen überweisen, und lass es dir nicht ausreden.
Alles Gute und melde dich wieder.

----------


## Antoinette

Hallo Nachtigall, 
nun war ich also beim Arzt, Rheumawerte sind alle negativ. Mittlerweile hat sich einiges verändert. Nachdem ich meine Ernährung nochmal drastisch umgestellt habe, sind alle Wassereinlagerungen und Schwellungen verschwunden. Dafür hat sich der Schmerz bis ins Hüftgelenk ausgebreitet, so daß ich wenn ich gegrätscht auf dem Boden sitze und versuche, mich nach vorn zu beugen, ich nur noch ein paar Zentimeter nach vorn komme. Früher konnte ich dann mit der Nase den Boden berühren. Außerdem habe ich nun konstant Muskelschmerzen in den hinteren Oberschenkeln (ausgehend vom SItzbein), wo ich zuerst dachte, das wäre ein Muskelkrampf.
Mein Arzt hat mir eine Überweisung zum Radiologen gegeben, um vom rechten Hüftgelenk und Steißbein, Sitzbein und Kreuzbein ein - hm, MRT? - zu machen. Die internistischen Rheumatologen hier haben erst nächstes Jahr im Juni wieder Termine frei.
Das ist schon recht entmutigend, aber ich habe keinen Schimmer, was ich sonst machen soll. Ich hoffe nur, daß ich nicht nochmal so einen Schub bekomme wie im Oktober, der NOCH mehr Folgen hinterläßt. 
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank,
Tony

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Tony,
ich hoffe, dein Arzt hat dich zu einem MRT mit Kontrastmittel überwiesen. Sonst erkenntman z. B. Entzündungen nicht oder nicht so gut. Dass mal das Kortison gut gewirkt hat, lässt darauf schließen, dass es eine Entzündung im Körper war. Lass dich von den negativen Rheumawerten nicht abwimmeln, ich bin auch "seronegativ", das hat gar nichts zu sagen, bei 20 % der Rheumakranken gibt es keine Rheumawerte. Du kannst ja vorsorglich mal einen Termin bei einem Rheumatologen vereinbaren, auch wenn das lange ist bis Juni. Aber wenn du abwartest, zieht sich das noch länger hin. Du kannst den Termin ja immer noch absagen, wenn du ihn doch nichts mehr brauchst (was ich aber nicht glaube). Die Gelenksteifigkeit ist nämlich ein Merkmal von Rheuma.
Hast du wenigstens gute Medikamente? Ich würde es wieder mal mit dem Kortison versuchen, anfangs eine höhere Dosis, dann aber bald reduzieren.

----------


## lucy230279

Letztendlich kann nur der Facharzt abklären ob es wirklich eine Erkrankung aus dem rheumatischen Formenkreis ist.
Wir können nur vermuten.
Cortison hilft allerdings nicht nur bei rheumatischen Erkrankungen is also kein unmittelbarer Indikator dafür.
Solltest du wieder Cortison nehmen wollen, lass dir vom Doc einen Plan aufstellen in welcher Größenordnung dur damit beginnst und in welchen Zeitabständen und welcher Menge du es wieder ausschleichst. Da würde ich, zumindestens zu Beginn nicht eigenmächtig handeln.

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? Schon lange nichts mehr gehört.Mir geht es relativ gut - im Jänner muss ich wieder in die Rheumaambulanz (PMR ).
Ein gutes neues Jahr 2011 und vor allem Gesundheit wünscht dir 
Helmut aus St. Florian/Österreich

----------


## Antoinette

Hallo zusammen, 
etwas verspätet noch einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!!
Inzwischen war ich beim CT, es war tatsächlich mit Kontrastmittel. Man konnte im rechten Hüftgelenk Reste der Entzündung sehen  - das war ja so schlimm gewesen, daß ich mich kaum noch rühren konnte, aber zur Zeit des CT war fast alles weg, bis auf die Schmerzen im Steß- und Sitzbein.
Bis auf die restliche Entzündung im Hüftgelenk Richtung Sitzbein konnte man allerdings fast nichts sehen, bis auf ein paar relativ unerhebliche Verschleißerscheinungen. Trotzdem meinte die Radiologin, es könne etwas Rheumatisches sein, ich solle zumindest den HLA B 27 bestimmen lassen.
Das habe ich getan, der war auch negativ.
Allerdings habe ich inzwischen festgestellt, daß die Beschwerden schlimmer werden, wenn ich viel Histamin zu mir nehme. Ich habe eine vermutete Histaminintoleranz, und die äußert sich in Schwäche, Muskelschwäche, Muskelschmerzen und eben rheumatischen Erscheinungen. Möglicherweise bleiben die Probleme tatsächlich weg, wenn ich Histamin komplett meide.
Außerdem habe ich zufällig festgestellt, daß die Beschwerden sich bessern, wenn ich Weihrauch kaue (mache ich manchmal als Kaugummi-Ersatz, Kauweihrauch). Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem :-)
Nun bin ich vergleichsweise beschwerdefrei, und ich bin mir nicht so recht sicher, ob ich das auf sich beruhen lassen und mich einfach mit meiner histaminarmen Diät weiter durchschlagen soll, oder ob ich doch noch weiter forsche. 
Liebe Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank,
Tony

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Tony,
es ist immer gut, wenn man endlich mal eine Diagnose hat und weiß, woran man ist. 
Du kannst es ja mal eine Zeitlang ausprobieren, so weiterzumachen wie momentan, dann siehst du schon, ob du beschwerdefrei bleibst. Wenn nicht, kannst du ja die Diät wieder machen.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Antoinette

Danke :-)

----------

